# Santa - and a topknot????



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is the 'official' picture with our favorite Santa! He remembered Bonnie from past years:
[attachment=45364:Santa_2008_resized.jpg]
The elves let me snap a few of my own pics, but this is the best of them:
[attachment=45365:Bonnie_l...at_Santa.jpg]

And, I don't know what I was thinking, but:
[attachment=45366:I_think_...ok_silly.jpg]
MOTHER---PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[attachment=45367:Mommie__please_.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so cute :wub: Remember how much Kosmo hated, was scared of Santa?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the PRISSY lips :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Darling pictures and I love Bonnie in a topknot!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 12 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688256


> Aw-so cute :wub: Remember how much Kosmo hated, was scared of Santa? [/B]


I remember, but we still got cute pictures! Remember leaving them at the little cafe, 40 carrots? It's the same Santa!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: too precious...What a little Santa Snuglgly she is!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Awww... her photo with Santa is so cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Dec 12 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688258


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the PRISSY lips :wub: :wub:[/B]


She loves you, too, Andrea!

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 12 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688260


> Darling pictures and I love Bonnie in a topknot![/B]


Thanks, Kim but I would have to see her in a topknot ALOT for me to get used to it!! Dresses yes, topknot??

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Dec 12 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688262


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: too precious...What a little Santa Snuglgly she is!![/B]


QUOTE (oiseaux @ Dec 12 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688263


> Awww... her photo with Santa is so cute![/B]



She really adores Santa, and he her.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688261


> QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 12 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688256





> Aw-so cute :wub: Remember how much Kosmo hated, was scared of Santa? [/B]


I remember, but we still got cute pictures! Remember leaving them at the little cafe, 40 carrots? It's the same Santa!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep-I sure remember-and that was still some of the best frozen yogurt I have EVER had! They were cute pics but I wish Kosmo would have warmed up to Santa more  Bonnie is so sweet with him-wasn't she kissing him last year?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are really cute pictures of Bonnie. I love their faces so close together in that first one. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You mean this picture? Still one of my favorites!! Yes, that frozen yogurt was AWESOME!! I should have stopped this year. Maybe I'll go back.  
[attachment=45369:Bonnie_k...a_112307.jpg]

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 12 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688266


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688261





> QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 12 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688256





> Aw-so cute :wub: Remember how much Kosmo hated, was scared of Santa? [/B]


I remember, but we still got cute pictures! Remember leaving them at the little cafe, 40 carrots? It's the same Santa!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep-I sure remember-and that was still some of the best frozen yogurt I have EVER had! They were cute pics but I wish Kosmo would have warmed up to Santa more  Bonnie is so sweet with him-wasn't she kissing him last year?

[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable I can imagine mine barking up a storm at the bearded man. I think her top knot looks cute kind of reminds me of KCee's little top knot.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww sweet Bonnie Marie looks so precious posing with Santa in her pretty green dress!!! :wub: 

Good job with the top knot too!! What did Bonnie think about that?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bonnie looks so precious :tender:

I love her top knot and what a wonderful Santa he is!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, I love Santa pictures and Bonnie looks so cute all snuggled up with him!!! Her little top knot is precious, I cut CeeCee's off and that is all she has now but it will grow!! It amazes me that she got the same Santa this year.....that doesn't happen around here!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 12 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688285


> Awww sweet Bonnie Marie looks so precious posing with Santa in her pretty green dress!!! :wub:
> 
> Good job with the top knot too!! What did Bonnie think about that?[/B]


Thanks, Jacqui - I love that dress!!

I think at first she tried to 'paw out' the top knot, then she forgot about it. I got a good laugh out of the whole thing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688290


> Bonnie looks so precious :tender:
> 
> I love her top knot and what a wonderful Santa he is![/B]


This Santa really is wonderful. We go to Bloomingdales, and it's a shame but there's never a big line. Good for us, I guess!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 12 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688293


> Ahhhhh, I love Santa pictures and Bonnie looks so cute all snuggled up with him!!! Her little top knot is precious, I cut CeeCee's off and that is all she has now but it will grow!! It amazes me that she got the same Santa this year.....that doesn't happen around here!!![/B]


This is the same Santa that we've had for at least 3 years! He's great, and like I said, he remembers Bonnie. He has a very slight brogue and sounds so sweet when he says "Ahh, there's my Bonnie girl!"


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.that so cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

A great big AWWWWWWWW. Those are fantastic Santa pics,especially the first one. :wub: When I saw the thread title,I thought Santa had a topknot, but I see Miss Bonnie :wub: is the one sporting the topknot. lol She looks adorable Linda, are you keeping it?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOW CUTE IS THAT PIC OF BONNIE WITH SANTA .MUCH BETTER THAN THE ONE WE HAD A FEW YEARS AGO THAT LOOKED LIKE HE WAS ON CRACK. 
LINDA NOT SURE BUT I HEARD THAT BONNIE CAME TO VISIT ,I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO SEE THE BOTH OF YOU . :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 12 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688304


> A great big AWWWWWWWW. Those are fantastic Santa pics,especially the first one. :wub: When I saw the thread title,I* thought Santa had a topknot*, but I see Miss Bonnie :wub: is the one sporting the topknot. lol She looks adorable Linda, are you keeping it?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I don't think Bonnie is a real top knot kind of gal - I always sing the verse from "That's Why the Lady is a Tramp" to her: "She likes the free, cool, wind in her hair, life without care -she's broke, but it's Oke!!"

QUOTE (kathym @ Dec 12 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688312


> HOW CUTE IS THAT PIC OF BONNIE WITH SANTA .MUCH BETTER THAN THE ONE WE HAD A FEW YEARS AGO THAT LOOKED LIKE HE WAS ON CRACK.
> LINDA NOT SURE BUT I HEARD THAT BONNIE CAME TO VISIT ,I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO SEE THE BOTH OF YOU . :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yes, Kathy, we came to see you straight away, and was so bummed that you weren't there. But, the man who was said he would tell you. In fact, we saw him later and he remembered, he said "Bonnie, right?" I'm glad he remembered.

Oh, I have pictures of the Santa on crack - this one is so much better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Linda .. LOVE that photo of Bonnie with Santa! She looks so white white white!! and that little green dress in contrast to the red on Santa and all his white... it just overall looks soooo festive and pretty! 

That second photo of Bonnie's topknot looks sooo cute... love her expression! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I just love that first photo. GORGEOUS.

Murphy would shake like a leaf if I put him on Santas knee, and Milly would probably pee all over him..either that or try and bite the poor bloke...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 12 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688323


> Oh Linda .. LOVE that photo of Bonnie with Santa! She looks so white white white!! and that little green dress in contrast to the red on Santa and all his white... it just overall looks soooo festive and pretty!
> 
> That second photo of Bonnie's topknot looks sooo cute... love her expression! :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Terry! That's a Jodi dress, and I really love it. The elves at Bloomies were cooing over that dress, too!
QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 12 2008, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688324


> OMG I just love that first photo. GORGEOUS.
> 
> Murphy would shake like a leaf if I put him on Santas knee, and Milly would probably pee all over him..either that or try and bite the poor bloke...[/B]


Awww, that's too bad! Bonnie has no fear, it seems. And she hasn't peed on anyone since she peed on me on my birthday, the first year I had her! :embarrassed:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Bonnie is just precious with Santa!! What a real sweetie!!! :wub: :wub: I know that there's no way Dini would ever be that angelic with Santa- she goes beserk and tries to fight the inflatable Santa in my sister's yard!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What adorable pictures of Bonnie with Santa both present and past. She is so white! I like her little top knot. I like her without it too. She's so cute.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Gorgeous girl Bonnie Marie, so festive. Beautiful dress. I absolutely love her top knot. Bonnie is definitely the "It Girl" of SM. So happy that Santa loves her, too.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Linda - the pictures are great!! the Bonnie Monster looks so absolutely :innocent: angelic! I'd love for Bonbon to see her in a dress! She
doesn't look TOO funny in a topknot. :HistericalSmiley: 

P.S. Can you enlarge that siggy photo????


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 12 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688345


> Gorgeous girl Bonnie Marie, so festive. Beautiful dress. I absolutely love her top knot. Bonnie is definitely the "It Girl" of SM. So happy that Santa loves her, too.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Thanks, Kerry! The jury's still out on the whole top knot thing, tho!

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 12 2008, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688347


> Oh, Linda - the pictures are great!! the Bonnie Monster looks so absolutely :innocent: angelic! I'd love for Bonbon to see her in a dress! She
> doesn't look TOO funny in a topknot. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> P.S. Can you enlarge that siggy photo???? [/B]


Well, maybe Bonnie Monster will wear another holiday dress on Monday!  I think she looks HILARIOUS in a topknot! :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I tried and tried to enlarge the sig; Image Shack is not cooperating. I'm going to try Photo Bucket now.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

CUTE CUTE CUTE! :Cute Malt: Bonnie Marie looks fabulous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ That is soooo precious. Little Bonnie puts a smile on my face, that's for sure.

The topknot cracks me up. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh jeeze, I love, love, love those prissy little lips. What a doll baby :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*NO WONDER SANTA remembered her. she looks stunning. 
what a sweet little santagirl.

bonnie is beautiful :wub: *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How lucky is Santa  Bonnie looks adorable Linda..
Beautiful pictures :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688253


> Here is the 'official' picture with our favorite Santa! He remembered Bonnie from past years:
> [attachment=45364:Santa_2008_resized.jpg]
> The elves let me snap a few of my own pics, but this is the best of them:
> [attachment=45365:Bonnie_l...at_Santa.jpg]
> ...



Absolutely adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Awwww Linda Bonnie looks simply stunning in her green christmas dress. :wub: 

I remember the other christmas photos of Bonnie over the years.

Im so glad santa remembered her.

I wish we were allowed to take our babies into shops here in Australia.  

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage




*


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Linda - I love it!!! Those Santa pictures came out really nice!! And who wouldn't remember such a beautiful, prissy-lipped face?! Love the topknot photos as well - and just like Tater Tot, I didn't know Bonnie had enough hair up there for a toppy knot! What did she think of it?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Bonnie is just adorable in her top knot and with Santa! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, Bonnie looks soooooo cute!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Boonie is adorable! I love that 1st picture, and she looks so cute in a topknot :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How CUTE Bonnie Looks!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Bonnie!! You are so cute in your Santa picture!!! what a doll!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: The pics of Bonnie with Santa are priceless!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, she looks so cute with Santa Claus!! :wub: 

Nice topknot, too, LOL! :biggrin: 

I hope she has been a good girl this year! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 13 2008, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688356


> LOL ~ That is soooo precious. Little Bonnie puts a smile on my face, that's for sure.
> 
> The topknot cracks me up. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh jeeze, I love, love, love those prissy little lips. What a doll baby :wub:[/B]


Yup, the topknot cracked me up, too! :rofl: :rofl: 

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 13 2008, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688375


> *NO WONDER SANTA remembered her. she looks stunning.
> what a sweet little santagirl.
> 
> bonnie is beautiful :wub: *[/B]


Thanks, Becky - I think so, too!
QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 13 2008, 05:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688386


> *How lucky is Santa*  Bonnie looks adorable Linda..
> Beautiful pictures :wub: :wub:[/B]


How sweet, thanks Andrea!

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Dec 13 2008, 06:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688400


> *Awwww Linda Bonnie looks simply stunning in her green christmas dress. :wub:
> 
> I remember the other christmas photos of Bonnie over the years.
> 
> ...


I know if you could take Katie into shops in Tassie, that she would be the toast of the town, Dede.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 13 2008, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688421


> Oh Linda - I love it!!! Those Santa pictures came out really nice!! And who wouldn't remember such a beautiful, prissy-lipped face?! Love the topknot photos as well - and just like Tater Tot, I didn't know Bonnie had enough hair up there for a toppy knot! What did she think of it?[/B]


At first, she tried to get it out of her hair, then she seemed to forget about it. But, she still looked 'different', kind of like, as Lou Reed sang "a mayonnaise soda"!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Toooooo CUTE! I always LOVE Bonnie's Santa photos. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ho, Ho, Ho more topknots. We want more topknots! Lin, this is what you have to look forward to:
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 13 2008, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688639


> Ho, Ho, Ho more topknots. We want more topknots! Lin, this is what you have to look forward to:
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


LMAO, Kerry - I doubt that Bonnie's will be that...hairy! Her groomer still cuts the top of her head, and is leaving the rest grow long!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Your _precious_ Bonnie has the same Christmas dress as Zoe :biggrin: I LOVE Bonnie's topknot :wub: So what does Bonnie think of Santa Claus??

I attached Zoe in her Christmas dress (taken a few days ago)

[attachment=45447:xmas2008.jpg]

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Zoe and Bella's mom @ Dec 13 2008, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688708


> Your _precious_ Bonnie has the same Christmas dress as Zoe :biggrin: I LOVE Bonnie's topknot :wub: So what does Bonnie think of Santa Claus??
> 
> I attached Zoe in her Christmas dress (taken a few days ago)
> 
> ...


Isn't that dress AWESOME!! It looks so cute on Zoe!

Bonnie adores Santa. She really loves everyone, I'm so lucky. Then again, she'd probably kiss a burglar... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww look at Miss Prissy Lips hugging Santa .. Linda that's adorable ...
And she looks cute in a top knot :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think little Bonnie is going to get anything and everything she wants for Christmas... she certainly has endeared herself to Santa!!... how could he possibly refuse her anything?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That picture of her and Santa is simply adorable!! :wub: I'm lovin the topknot too!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How adorable! Love the pics with Santa!

That top knot is adorable!!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh I just LOVE the pictures!! How sweet is that!
Thank you for sharing her!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww cute pictures! :wub: Bonnie looks adorable sporting a topknot. :wub:


----------

